# Found this cool lil spider.



## Khagan (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey guys found this lil guy on the back window of my car, it looks like a bright green little huntsman . Any of you spider people know what it is? I live in Campbelltown which is Sydneyish.

1st pic is more detail 2nd is more accurate of it's colour.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 7, 2009)

cutie.....

I used to live in your area 20 yrs ago......St. Andrews


----------



## hallie (Aug 7, 2009)

Do you live close to a nuclear waste dump or something..?:lol:


----------



## Khagan (Aug 7, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> cutie.....
> 
> I used to live in your area 20 yrs ago......St. Andrews



Lucky you being able to leave the area LOL!




hallie said:


> Do you live close to a nuclear waste dump or something..?:lol:



Dunno about nuclear waste, but it is a bit of a dump :lol:.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm no spider person but it looks like a Micrommata Virescens to me (yes a google search). If it is, it might be an exotic...


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 7, 2009)

maybe if you get bitten you'll get super powers!


----------



## Khagan (Aug 7, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> I'm no spider person but it looks like a Micrommata Virescens to me (yes a google search). If it is, it might be an exotic...



It does too :shock:. That's weird, if it is an exotic then i have no idea where it came from besides i just got my car back from being repaired.


----------



## aussie.snakes (Aug 7, 2009)

My first thought was a fiddle back. Can't really make out from the picture though was the patterning on the back is.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 7, 2009)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> maybe if you get bitten you'll get super powers!



Alright gonna try it here goes!



aussie.snakes said:


> My first thought was a fiddle back. Can't really make out from the picture though was the patterning on the back is.



It doesn't seem to have a pattern of sorts on it's back, it's just that darker green i guess stripe in the middle and the rest is lighter.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 7, 2009)

Khagan....sorry to side track from the spider bit for a second.....it was lovely when we lived there, my kids were little, we came back to Perth in 1989. My son went to Sarah Redfern High...(Minto) and my daughter to Robert Townsend, they both went to St. Andrews Primary. Son is now 36 and daughter 35, none of us live in NSW now, son is in Vic. daughter Qld.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 7, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Khagan....sorry to side track from the spider bit for a second.....it was lovely when we lived there, my kids were little, we came back to Perth in 1989. My son went to Sarah Redfern High...(Minto) and my daughter to Robert Townsend, they both went to St. Andrews Primary. Son is now 36 and daughter 35, none of us live in NSW now, son is in Vic. daughter Qld.



Guess it depends on what area and whether it's private or housing commission, plus i guess a lot changes in 20 years. A lot of the housing commission homes in Minto got bulldozed.


----------



## jack (Aug 7, 2009)

it is not M. virescens, many aussie huntsmen are green when juveniles, though that looks bigger than most i have seen


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 7, 2009)

I am almost arachnophobic but i want that spider. That is crazy


----------



## Nash1990 (Aug 7, 2009)

My first impression was "radioactive huntsmen" lol.

Awsome find, never seen such colour.

I also think it might be worth checking if it sives you superpowers..but have parametics on scene...just in case


----------



## Khagan (Aug 7, 2009)

jack said:


> it is not M. virescens, many aussie huntsmen are green when juveniles, though that looks bigger than most i have seen



It's only really the size of a 20cent coin (Including it's legs spanned out), does that make it sound more in the right size? 

Is it legal to keep him? Atm i have him in the terrarium thingy my praying mantis was in, what would he eat? Like little crickets and stuff?


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 7, 2009)

Hulk spider!!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like a baby giant green huntsman or some species of badge huntsman in which case there a tad more venomous then your average huntsman. I have a bright orange and yellow species here that are kinda green when juvenile.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 8, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Looks like a baby giant green huntsman or some species of badge huntsman in which case there a tad more venomous then your average huntsman. I have a bright orange and yellow species here that are kinda green when juvenile.



Cool, will be interesting to watch it grow! Is there any basic husbandry things i need to know besides feeding it small bugs?


----------



## phatt01 (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont know anything about spiders except for not liking them. We have one very similar here in nth Qld, with the same fluro green, weather they are the same family or not I dont know. Next time I find one I will get a pic of it and post it here.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 9, 2009)

Got some more pics of the spider on acid tonight, enjoy.


----------



## rubysnake (Aug 9, 2009)

ive seen TINY TINY spiders that colour but never that size pretty cool considering i cant stand spiders!!


----------



## Poggle (Aug 9, 2009)

im not much of a spider person... but it does look like it belongs to the Neosparassus species... although i have seen them green when young i havent really seen any that intense before.. Will be interesting to see pics of it as it gets older


----------



## Khagan (Aug 9, 2009)

Poggle said:


> im not much of a spider person... but it does look like it belongs to the Neosparassus species... although i have seen them green when young i havent really seen any that intense before.. Will be interesting to see pics of it as it gets older



Yeah i'm hoping to grow him and see what he turns into, but as this will be my 1st pet spider it will be a bit of a learning curve. Trying to find some info about raising it, other than the obvious i've already found about branches and stuff. I'm assuming it would eat pinhead crickets or something? And do spiders need to be misted or do they get all their fluids from their prey?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, give its container a little mist now and again. While testing the best ways to keep true spiders (araneomorphs) such as huntsmans and all the rest. I've found they do better with a fair bit of ventilation in there containers. But as there excellent escape artists i find poking lots of holes with a pin or fork into there container or using fly screen or mesh lids. Mist one side of the tank every two days and they will drink some of it and it also aids in moutling there skin as they grow because without the humidity they wont be able to do it properly and they will die. I wouldnt bother with pinheads, small crickets will be just fine, huntsmans and especially neosparrasus (badge huntsmans) are excellent to watch hunt, there very fast and dive through the air to catch there prey. Does it have a large black or colourful patch on its belly? If so it will be a badge huntsman which can cause temporary cardiac problems with some bites so i wouldnt hold it or nothing. Just give him some sticks and flat bark to hide under and between, a tall plastic container is good for keeping them, or a critter keeper. Have fun keeping them and pm me if you need to know anymore about keeping spiders, ive been doing so for quite awhile now and there easy to look after once you know the basics.

Steve


----------



## Poggle (Aug 9, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Yeah i'm hoping to grow him and see what he turns into, but as this will be my 1st pet spider it will be a bit of a learning curve. Trying to find some info about raising it, other than the obvious i've already found about branches and stuff. I'm assuming it would eat pinhead crickets or something? And do spiders need to be misted or do they get all their fluids from their prey?



Yeah i would imagine keeping the habitat as natural as possible is the best start  Personally i wouldnt just stick to pinheads. But if you study the spider specifically you might find the better dietary requirements. As for the water... my mate used to keep spiders and although alot of ppl say that waters get enough water from their food i am yet to be proven that to me. once again i dont know alot about spiders and some others might add more for me but i would be inclined to gently spray some mist is areas of its cages allowing a dew like affect.


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 9, 2009)

awesome! i want it.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 9, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Yes, give its container a little mist now and again. While testing the best ways to keep true spiders (araneomorphs) such as huntsmans and all the rest. I've found they do better with a fair bit of ventilation in there containers. But as there excellent escape artists i find poking lots of holes with a pin or fork into there container or using fly screen or mesh lids. Mist one side of the tank every two days and they will drink some of it and it also aids in moutling there skin as they grow because without the humidity they wont be able to do it properly and they will die. I wouldnt bother with pinheads, small crickets will be just fine, huntsmans and especially neosparrasus (badge huntsmans) are excellent to watch hunt, there very fast and dive through the air to catch there prey. Does it have a large black or colourful patch on its belly? If so it will be a badge huntsman which can cause temporary cardiac problems with some bites so i wouldnt hold it or nothing. Just give him some sticks and flat bark to hide under and between, a tall plastic container is good for keeping them, or a critter keeper. Have fun keeping them and pm me if you need to know anymore about keeping spiders, ive been doing so for quite awhile now and there easy to look after once you know the basics.
> 
> Steve



It's belly is green like the rest of it lol :lol: but i don't think i'll handle it anyway, even if it's venom is considered harmless you never know if you'll be allergic to it untill you're bitten :shock: plus i'm sure they're fragile little things that are best left look and not touch right? At the moment i have him in the bug enclosure thingy my giant rainforest mantis came with, it's well ventilated and i've given it some branches with green leaves that it hides in. I'll have to get a spray bottle and crickets and i guess some tweezers of sort tomorrow for it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 9, 2009)

No worrys mate, this is what a badge huntsman looks like on the belly.







And badge huntsman again






And my fire-back huntsman


----------



## Poggle (Aug 9, 2009)

good luck with it all.. should keep you entertained  keep us posted how it all go's.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 9, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> No worrys mate, this is what a badge huntsman looks like on the belly.



They look awesome  it doesn't have anything like that on it's belly though maybe too young to show?



Poggle said:


> good luck with it all.. should keep you entertained  keep us posted how it all go's.



It will and i will do .


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry about pic quality but yeah, gives you an idea of what they look like. Im guessing it might be a baby giant green huntsman if its not a badge. But the colour is awful bright.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 9, 2009)

damn trogdor.. ur spiders give me the heeby geebies


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol, poggle mate spiders dont creep me out, there is only one invert that creeps me out. But if those cute little huntsmans freak you out you should see some of the big bird eaters and trapdoors and funnelwebs ive got. I have a funnelweb here that even the female is more venomous then the male sydney funnelweb. If i got bitten i wouldnt make it to hospital in time and she is just sitting on my desk in a little plastic container lol.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 9, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Lol, poggle mate spiders dont creep me out, there is only one invert that creeps me out. But if those cute little huntsmans freak you out you should see some of the big bird eaters and trapdoors and funnelwebs ive got. I have a funnelweb here that even the female is more venomous then the male sydney funnelweb. If i got bitten i wouldnt make it to hospital in time and she is just sitting on my desk in a little plastic container lol.



So i'm guessing you don't handle that one huh? :lol:


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 9, 2009)

Na, dont get me wrong she is cute as a button. Just imagine a shiny black pea and thats what she looks like lol, so fat and round. But no.. no i dont lol. My mate handles them all, has pics of him holding sydney funnelwebs and all.. he has been bitten by so many spiders and scorps the venom shows up in blood tests lol.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 9, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Na, dont get me wrong she is cute as a button. Just imagine a shiny black pea and thats what she looks like lol, so fat and round. But no.. no i dont lol. My mate handles them all, has pics of him holding sydney funnelwebs and all.. he has been bitten by so many spiders and scorps the venom shows up in blood tests lol.



Damn he sounds crazy as hell  i hope you don't have elapids then LOL!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 10, 2009)

Na no elapids, to much trouble getting the license and to expensive. If it was cheaper id do it cause i wouldnt mind a rbb.


----------



## Karly (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, I'm an idiot.... 
I knew there would be pics of spiders in this thread but still had to have a look didn't I......
Gonna be jumpy for the rest of the day now 
Was kinda worth it though to see the glow in the dark spider!


----------



## Poggle (Aug 10, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Lol, poggle mate spiders dont creep me out, there is only one invert that creeps me out. But if those cute little huntsmans freak you out you should see some of the big bird eaters and trapdoors and funnelwebs ive got. I have a funnelweb here that even the female is more venomous then the male sydney funnelweb. If i got bitten i wouldnt make it to hospital in time and she is just sitting on my desk in a little plastic container lol.



All my family and friends thinks it is funny as that i can handle all elapids without a hassell at all but then i cant do any thing with a little spider :S


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Aug 10, 2009)

Karly said:


> Yep, I'm an idiot....
> I knew there would be pics of spiders in this thread but still had to have a look didn't I......
> Gonna be jumpy for the rest of the day now
> Was kinda worth it though to see the glow in the dark spider!




did the same thing -slaps self in the forehead-

ick, cant believe we get spiders like that out our way >_<


----------



## Poggle (Aug 10, 2009)

yes... spiders are every where..... *looks around room*


----------



## Khagan (Aug 10, 2009)

Poggle said:


> yes... spiders are every where..... *looks around room*



Haha yes they are, and they always jump out at you when you least expect it! :lol:


----------



## Poggle (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah that they do.... funny ey.. so small but yeah one of the worlds biggest phobias


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 11, 2009)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> maybe if you get bitten you'll get super powers!


 If not, you could die a slow and painful death


----------



## Poggle (Aug 11, 2009)

painful death sounds more likely.....


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 11, 2009)

Creapy lookin critters! I'll stick to my snakes.
I read somewhere that wherever you are on planet earth, you are never more than 2 metres from a spider....
Yes they ARE in your bedroom....


----------



## Poggle (Aug 11, 2009)

mebebrian said:


> Creapy lookin critters! I'll stick to my snakes.
> I read somewhere that wherever you are on planet earth, you are never more than 2 metres from a spider....
> Yes they ARE in your bedroom....


 yes and apparently the average person eats approx 8 spiders whilst they are sleeping in their life time!!


----------



## anntay (Aug 12, 2009)

just keep it and you will soon find out or wait till he bites you he is sexy though


----------



## affroalex (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *mebebrian*
> 
> 
> _Creapy lookin critters! I'll stick to my snakes.
> ...


 
 im not gona be able to sleep now, im scared of jumping spiders even though i know there harmless i get freaked out just looking at them


----------



## Poggle (Aug 13, 2009)

creepy creepy lil spiders


----------



## grizz (Aug 13, 2009)

Poggle said:


> yes and apparently the average person eats approx 8 spiders whilst they are sleeping in their life time!!


 that would explain waking up not hungry those 5 times in the past 29 years.:shock:


----------



## Poggle (Aug 13, 2009)

grizz said:


> that would explain waking up not hungry those 5 times in the past 29 years.:shock:


haha yes more then likely! mmm why have 2 drum sticks when you can have 8 bony spide sticks!!


----------



## spookadook (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe sent a pic to the museum. They might be able to tell you what the little guy is. He kinda reminds me of gummi bear, his just so green!


----------



## discomat (Aug 14, 2009)

They must like cars I had one on my car about 3 months ago and Im in brissy, they look amazing.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 20, 2009)

spookadook said:


> Maybe sent a pic to the museum. They might be able to tell you what the little guy is. He kinda reminds me of gummi bear, his just so green!


 ah huh now we know the reason why we accidently eat 8 of them while we are sleeping.... they look like GUMMI BEARS


----------



## Brettix (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like a male flower spider Diaea sp.
Males look totally different to the females.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 20, 2009)

Brettix said:


> Looks like a male flower spider Diaea sp.
> Males look totally different to the females.



Hmm you may be right.. Guess time will tell  he moulted the other day and is pretty much double the size now.


----------



## Brettix (Aug 20, 2009)

Double the size hmm.
keep us posted


----------



## ajdixon (Aug 20, 2009)

Poggle said:


> yes and apparently the average person eats approx 8 spiders whilst they are sleeping in their life time!!


 

both of these statements are untrue as i found out when i studied entomology. even though i studied spiders i'm still scared of them haha.


----------

